# Another Dio



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

One of my favorites,


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

Another view


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

I like it esp. the bullet holes.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

:thumbsup:


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks guys,I like doing the small details to see if people notice.


----------



## Bruce Bishop (Jan 17, 1999)

Looks very cool. One of those where you want to be there to look at it up close.


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

Bruce, I wished you could,these pictures of my Dios don't do them justice,there is a lot of detail lost in the iPad pictures.but you get the idea.


----------

